# Hydraulic cylinder repair



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Well, I have a problem and hope someone might be able to help. I actually used the search function, to no avail.

I need to fix one of the seals on my skid steer. It's leaking around the chrome rod. My question is this- When I disassemble the cylinder, does the piston bolt to the rod end inside the cylinder? If not, sounds like I will need to cut the yoke off the end of the rod, and reweld it.


----------



## keitha (Dec 30, 2001)

Depends on the style of cylinder.
Some are designed to have the "seal" end come off, like a typical swing cylinder on a plow.
some cylinders are welded together.
Anyway, they all will have some sort of a seal on the piston end. These can generally be unbolted
and the rod pulled out.


----------

